# my pet pede



## grub73 (Jan 22, 2009)

This is my pet pede , isnt it great


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 22, 2009)

narly!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like it could kill a man haha


----------



## Gussy-SMF (Jan 22, 2009)

*Nice*

nice wat does it eat and stuff imagine centipede babies you should breed them it would be sweet


----------



## grub73 (Jan 22, 2009)

it eats large crickets , grasshoppers and occasional pinkie


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 22, 2009)

woah, pinkies!?

how big is it?

looks like a plastic toy, lol (i know is isnt tho)


----------



## grub73 (Jan 22, 2009)

its about 15cm long and still growing


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 22, 2009)

Sick i want one


----------



## grub73 (Jan 22, 2009)

its a cool pede they can grow over 20cm and its very fast and aggressive


----------



## XKiller (Jan 22, 2009)

is that a centerpeed


----------



## grub73 (Jan 22, 2009)

yes sure is


----------



## grub73 (Mar 5, 2009)

And it is now up for sale


----------



## grub73 (Aug 14, 2009)

Pede has grown and still up fpr sale


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 14, 2009)

How big is the bugger now?


----------



## grub73 (Aug 14, 2009)

About 17cm . cant grab the bugger as it is too aggressive .

if anyone who wants him im open to all offers including its encloser as well


----------



## Snakes1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Where abouts are you from Grub?
There mad little buggers arnt they lol


----------



## grub73 (Aug 14, 2009)

South coast n.s.w , i can post as well


----------



## Snakes1 (Aug 14, 2009)

i would have been interested if you was local, by the time postage is paid it would probably be more than its worth, i'm sure someone closer will be interested 

Colin


----------



## grub73 (Aug 14, 2009)

i dont think the postage would be real dear


----------



## kafren (Aug 14, 2009)

i'm guessing thats a pet you wouldnt really handle yeh??


----------



## grub73 (Aug 14, 2009)

u could if u can handle the bite


----------

